# Injectible Drugs Restylane/Radiesse HCPCS



## Rperry (Nov 3, 2010)

Good Morning Fellow Coders,

I am doing some research for Injectable Drugs and wanted to inquire if anyone has knowledge of the 2010/2011 HCPCS Level Two codes for the two following injectables:

Restylane and Radiesse Injections for a vocal Filler

Any information and or a Subject matter expert would be most appreciated.

Thanks .


Ray


----------



## colleensso (Nov 19, 2010)

*I would also like to know*

I am also having trouble with reimbursement on the injectibles. I'm hoping someone has some insight on how to get paid for code C1878, which is Radiesse injecctible used for vacal cord paralysis. Oxford has no such code on file and I keep getting denied. Any ideas?

Thanks 
Colleen


----------



## cgratz (Dec 1, 2015)

Any luck with this?


----------

